# VARIOUS LOCATIONS | SpaceX Orbital Launch Infrastructure | 143m | 469ft | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

SpaceX is building a highrise scale tower for its Space Exploration program. 






Form 7460-1 for ASN 2021-ASW-4185-OE







oeaaa.faa.gov







> SpaceX is proposing a 469' tall launch tower with 10' lightning rod to lift its new rocket and booster on the launch mount, and to catch the super-heavy booster upon return from launch. The tower will be constructed out of structural steel trusses to allow the mechanical arms to lift vehicles.











NasaSpaceflight on Youtube, timestamp 10:11


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Any renders?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

A Chicagoan said:


> Any renders?


edit: Just promo videos. I presume it will be utilitarian in design, but who knows with Musk's aesthetics.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Unofficial


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

next section lifted. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396881618435026944


----------



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know when this is expected to be finished


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably this year.

photos from RVGAerialPhotography


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

sixth section installed.









@StarshipGazer









@TylerG1998


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

seventh section installed. One more to go. 









@elonmusk


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 18 by Ocean Cam (@obetraveller)

8th tower section added

might install some more steel on top


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 28 by Ocean Cam (@obetraveller)

last piece


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cape Canaveral Tower under construction. This will be the primary launch location with Boca Chica serving as a vehicle testing site and secondary launch location.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

in context with Nasa's VAB and Launch Pad 39A of the Apollo and Space Shuttle Programs.









Video: Work continues on new launch site in Florida for SpaceX Starship rockets


Construction continued Tuesday at Kennedy Space Center on a new launch site meant for use with SpaceX’s Starship, a behemoth rocket facing scrutiny due to concern over its sheer size and the potential damage its launches could cause to the surrounding environment.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nasaspaceflight.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

another section was added and more progress on the vehicle launch mount


----------

